# 22a slimmer wood grips



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck finding wooden grips not as obnoxious as the factory option wood grips? I'm looking for a set similar in size to the factory rubber grips.been searching on line to no avail...someone has to make grips for these guns.
Bob


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Bob,

Dunno if you're interested in plastic grips, but when I bought mine at the S&W factory out in Springfield, MA and saw those fat wooden grips (They're child deterant!!) I immediately picked up a pair of slim plastic grips. As stated, they aren't wooden and they're pretty cheap and flimsy, but it makes the pistol a lot easier to hold. I'm not in the market to buy another pair, so I'm not sure if there are other grips out there.


----------

